# DIY kayak transducer arm



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone have a DIY kayak arm transducer setup? I have a Scotty mount on my Cellblok but it just snapped and thought I would explore making one since it’s still cold out.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I made a swinging arm using a 1" flat stock aluminum. Easy to bend in a vice.
This is attached to a removable bar that the fish finder is mounted to.


----------



## churilla0220 (Mar 8, 2018)




----------

